# Mobility Brace--Anyone Using This?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I was thinking about buying this for Chama. Has anyone used it for their dog?

http://www.handicappedpets.com/brace/index.htm


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just bumping this up for people to see...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Ruth,
I tried it on Max and returned it to Orthodogs. It didn't fit right. I ordered the large and after speaking with them, the XL would have been way too big - it's made for Great Danes and larger. The problem was the fit between the shoulder and the brace on the back hip. The extension piece just wasn't long enough. I was so disappointed because I know if it had fit properly, it would have been a huge help to Max. The one thing it did was keep his legs spread just enough that he didn't trip over his feet. The other problem was that it's a pain in the arse to get on them. If you have a dog that can stand patiently while you get the harness part on and then velcro everything together, then great. But I didn't have that luxury with Max. He kept wanting to lay down and trying to lift his 98 pound butt up about did me in!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for replying, Kris. Chama does not like to messed with and is particularly touch sensitive right now. The other concern is that she has lots of fatty tumours and it might jostle one and hurt her. Darn, it seemed like such a good idea and my ex even said she'd pay for half! I keep looking for something that will turn her back into the little athlete that she was...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Ruth,
I keep looking too. I just can't find anything that's easy to put on and not too cumbersome for Max. I also ordered the Bottoms Up leash: http://www.handicappedpets.com/resleash/ But it seems to kind of cut into him right in that soft tissue in the front. It has pads, but he seemed really uncomfortable. I'm thinking that anything that actually wraps around the top of the legs is not a good thing. Seems like we need to put on our thinking caps and come up with the ideal brace. Maybe that could be out new venture in life!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What is the goal? Maybe there are some other types of things that would meet their needs? 

I have looked at some of these devices and am not sure-are you supposed to walk them while using the thing as a sling or how does it work? 

One thing they will do is talk to you about the products to help you pick a good match item. But I get overwhelmed just looking!

I do know Nina's harness thing worked really well for her, but I don't know if that's the kind of thing you need. And very comfy (according to my easy going girl). It's in the tips for seniors post.


----------

